# Just Received Saltdogg 2000



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I received my Saltdogg 2000 spreader that I ordered from Angelo's. After reading the many post about the bad black controller I was surprised to see the block controller when I opened the box.

Everything is hooked up and seems to be running correctly. I have not had any salt in it though. Is this a "new" version of the controller, or is it still plagued with problems?

Thanks


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

If I remember correctly, I think the new ones can be identified by having inline fuses on the wires by the box. The old black one's had internal weird style fuses in the box itself. I am lucky and have the white face analog controllers though.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Reply,

I did read that on another thread, I believe I have the "newer" controller. It has 2 inline fuses that are between the controller box and the plug that goes to the harness.

Have these boxes been confirmed to work properly? I can not find any information on them and when they made the switch to the inline fuse type block box.

On another side note, is there a way to over ride the auger going full speed for the first few seconds every time you turn it on and off.

Thanks again


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Don't know about the supposedly "improved" Chinese black faced controllers but if you just leave the 
power on, then the motors won't cycle.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

sns250;1399094 said:


> Thanks for the Reply,
> 
> I did read that on another thread, I believe I have the "newer" controller. It has 2 inline fuses that are between the controller box and the plug that goes to the harness.
> 
> ...


No way of overwriting the full on at startup that I know of. I just leave the box on between jobs and turn the auger to 0. If it is a good drive to the next job, i turn the spinner down too. While at one particular big job, I just turn the vib off and the auger to zero to wait for passing cars etc.. Just remember, the auger control is your on/off button when on the job. Good luck! 
As I write this, I just thought you could put a inline switch on the auger feed in the harness that goes to the back to kill the feed, but the box would stay on.

By the way, my buddy has your controller and has had no problems with it. So you should be good to go! (Fingers crossed)


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

Atleast you got a controller just got mine yesterday and no controller with it


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*controller*

i just bought the same one in late oct at angelos, mine has the fues in line between the controller and the harness plug...he said it was the newer style....i have had 0 problems f4rom it.. have about 12 tons thru it...love the thing....thinking about the 4 yarder for next year...


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the reply

I hope that I will be able to try this thing out tonight, calling for an inch or so overnight.

What is the reasoning for the full speed at the beginning? I do my fair share of lots so it not a big deal on them, but when I turn it on for driveways it is going to spread so far that it is going to be off either side for the first few seconds. Just seems kinda stupid that they would engineer something like that.

I am glad to hear everyone likes it, I sure I am to once I get it figured out.

Has anyone put Aux lighting on it with the brown wire? What are you using for a ground?

Wideout...That is unbelievable that you didn't even get a controller. Sometimes you have to wonder about things like that.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

sns250;1399873 said:


> thanks everyone for the reply
> 
> i hope that i will be able to try this thing out tonight, calling for an inch or so overnight.
> 
> ...


i put duel lights on the back, just run the ground to the truck bed.....


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

sns250;1399873 said:


> Thanks everyone for the reply
> 
> I hope that I will be able to try this thing out tonight, calling for an inch or so overnight.
> 
> ...


Its to get the material flowing. It packs while in transport and the motors need to have full voltage to get the max hp to start turning. That is why.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I guess I understand that, just not ideal for all applications. 

Just out of curiosity does the white face controller do the same thing at start up?


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

sns250;1400085 said:


> I guess I understand that, just not ideal for all applications.
> 
> Just out of curiosity does the white face controller do the same thing at start up?


I definitely agree with ya! My controllers do the same thing. I think almost, if not all, spreader controllers do this.


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*heres a vid of my saltdogg 2 yarder*

tonights salting, got the spreader to shoot salt 70 feet...with a few mods...will explain later today when i get up....


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

sns250;1400085 said:


> I guess I understand that, just not ideal for all applications.
> 
> Just out of curiosity does the white face controller do the same thing at start up?


Yes,my white faced controller does the same thing.As I already said though,if you don't want to waste salt and/or have a full start-on,just leave your power button on with all 3 functions dialed down or off--simple.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

eatonpaving;1400324 said:


> tonights salting, got the spreader to shoot salt 70 feet...with a few mods...will explain later today when i get up....


Can't wait.Mine and many others won't even spread anywhere near what Buyers boasts.I get maybe 15' if I'm lucky and it's always heavier on the driver's side.


----------



## DistinctiveDave (Jan 26, 2006)

tuney443;1400387 said:


> Can't wait.Mine and many others won't even spread anywhere near what Buyers boasts.I get maybe 15' if I'm lucky and it's always heavier on the driver's side.


I noticed the same thing, always heavy on drivers side.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

2 things,

First, I got to use it for the first time this morning. Everything seems to work good. I actually logged on here to ask if there was an issue with it spreading heavy to the driver side cause that was the first thing I noticed...Anyone come up with a fix for this?

Second, Do you see anything wrong with leaving the control box on between driveways and while plowing? That is what I am really worried about is on driveway applications. I typically plow the driveway, then salt it, then move to the next one. Does anyone turn the box on at the first stop, then leave the box on the rest of the run and just use the dials, or do you turn it of between jobs and just use the dials on the same job moving around?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

sns250;1400518 said:


> 2 things,
> 
> First, I got to use it for the first time this morning. Everything seems to work good. I actually logged on here to ask if there was an issue with it spreading heavy to the driver side cause that was the first thing I noticed...Anyone come up with a fix for this?
> 
> ...


I kind of like the heavy spread to the drivers side since I plow alot of private roads. Kinda nice to do one pass and cover both sides. Not a problem leaving it on. Just turn the auger down to 0 and shut the vib off.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

eatonpaving, 
Lets some pics of the mods close up. Could you explain what you did? Thanks


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*pics are here*

it would not let me load the pics twice......
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=20844&page=1254


----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*mods*

anyone try the mods yet......


----------

